

Why free will matters - indoindo
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/free-will-matters/

======
indoindo
[https://danielmiessler.com/blog/dennett-wrong-
freewill/](https://danielmiessler.com/blog/dennett-wrong-freewill/)

------
skidoo
Best line:

>That’s why pepole are uneducated.

